# اقتراح لإظهار المواضيع الجديدة



## اندرو فارس (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بسم الاب و الابن الروح القدس 
اقتراحى هو .. فى اسفل الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى اجعلوا اخر 10 مواضيع .. مثال 









الفكرة بسبب انى مثلاً كتبت موضوع .. وبعد قليل كتب شخص اخر موضوع .. فموضوعى لم يقرئه احد بسبب ان موضوعى نزل لأسفل 
ارجو انكم فهمتوا الفكرة


----------



## soul & life (26 أكتوبر 2013)

فكرة حلوة هتسهل علينا تصفح المواضيع الجديدة لانها ممكن تختفى بسرعة خصوصا لو كان فى مواضيع كتير ومشاركات كتير حصلت فى نفس التوقيت
شكرا ليك اندرو


----------



## tamav maria (26 أكتوبر 2013)

اقتراحك بالفعل موجود حاليا في الصفحه الرائيسيه يا اندرو
انت لو رجعت للصفحه الرئيسيه انزل تحت خالص ها تلاقي اخر المشاركات عشرين موضوع مش عشره بس


----------



## اندرو فارس (26 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> اقتراحك بالفعل موجود حاليا في الصفحه الرائيسيه يا اندرو
> انت لو رجعت للصفحه الرئيسيه انزل تحت خالص ها تلاقي اخر المشاركات عشرين موضوع مش عشره بس



اين ؟!


----------



## tamav maria (26 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> اين ؟!



سوري يا اندروا 
انت بتتكلم عن المواضيع الجديده
لكن انا كان قصدي اخر المشاركات 
لانها بالفعل موجوده في الصفحه الرئيسيه


----------



## اندرو فارس (26 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> سوري يا اندروا
> انت بتتكلم عن المواضيع الجديده
> لكن انا كان قصدي اخر المشاركات
> لانها بالفعل موجوده في الصفحه الرئيسيه



ههههههه و لا يهمك اخى عادى 
بس المهم انها الاقتراح يتنفذ ^_^


----------



## tamav maria (26 أكتوبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> ههههههه و لا يهمك اخى عادى
> بس المهم انها الاقتراح يتنفذ ^_^




اندرو انا اختك مش اخوك ههههههههههههههههه
انشاءالله روك يقرأ مشاركتك وينفذ اقتراحك


----------



## اندرو فارس (26 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> اندرو انا اختك مش اخوك ههههههههههههههههه
> انشاءالله روك يقرأ مشاركتك وينفذ اقتراحك



هههههههههههههههههههه اسف لم انتبه لذلك . :36_19_1:


----------

